# best spd sandal?



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

please can you guy help me find the best spd sandals for hot humid commutes with a 10 minute walk at one end?

any sandals I could wear all day?

thanks for helping me out


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

M.J. said:


> please can you guy help me find the best spd sandals for hot humid commutes with a 10 minute walk at one end?
> 
> any sandals I could wear all day?
> 
> thanks for helping me out


I've used the Lake cycling sandals and they're pretty comfortable. I did a tour and these were the only shoes I brought with me.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

BikeRider said:


> I've used the Lake cycling sandals and they're pretty comfortable. I did a tour and these were the only shoes I brought with me.


thanks

were those the 2 or 3 strap Lakes?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

the Lakes and Shimanos are good. 

Don't get the Exustar or the Nashbar house brand - cheap, fall apart.

as far as walkability, you may have to perform surgery on the tread in order for the sandal to work with your pedals. on mine, I had to remove some tread around the cleat, and this means the cleat scrapes on the pavement when I walk. minor annoyance.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

M.J. said:


> thanks
> 
> were those the 2 or 3 strap Lakes?


Actually I realized after looking at them that they are the Shimano sandles and are 2 straps. I haven't used them in a while due to swelling in my legs caused by medical problems I have. The straps would cause discomfort when my ankles are swollen but before I had these problems the sandals were quite comfortable.


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

i have the shimano 3 strap models. pretty comfy for a wide foot, but due to my weight, i believe, the cleat scuffs the ground when i walk.


----------



## sam.g (Sep 27, 2005)

I've had the Shimano 3 strap SPD sandals for several seasons now and find them very comfortable, even on 100 mile days. I would have prefered the previous 2 strap Shimano if they had been available at the time, these are butt ugly. 

I also tried on a pair of Lakes which have better toe coverage but found that the toe ridge hit my foot in the wrong spot and was uncomfortable, obviously this is a personal fit issue. Recently I tried on a pair of Keen SPD sandals at REI side by side with the Shimanos, but again the Shimano's felt more comfortable. 

Comfort rules. +1 for the Shimano

Sam in Cincy


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Keen. End of thread.


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

keen. if you have narrow feet.  couldn't get them to fit me properly.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I like the keen's - the cycling ones fit much narrower than their normal sandals though.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bsaunder said:


> I like the keen's - the cycling ones fit much narrower than their normal sandals though.


+1

I bought the Keens in my normal shoe size. WAY too uncomfortable, returned them after the first ride. Then tried on a full size larger and...problem solved. Love 'em. They are narrow though.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

If you can find the older Lake version go with that. It has a lip around the front that keeps rocks and debris from getting under your toes. Order a size larger but they are decently wide. Lake shows a new version that is Keen-like so maybe it is a wider alternative. I commuted daily in Hawaii wearing Lakes and did two centuries as well. The century legend Woody Graham wore SPD sandals on his 60+ organized centuries a year.


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

i like those 2 strap lakes. my 3 strap shimanos arepretty darned ugly.

the new lake model that looks like a keen......almost don't qualify as a sandal. almost a full foot sock in there.


----------

